# merge 2 isp



## yogii (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have two 2Mbit DSL lines for internet service, both of them are connected to the same dslam, same network and same gateway. Can I get 4Mbit (2Mbit+2Mbit) with load balancing?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2011)

Have you looked at lagg(4)?


----------



## yogii (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you, DutchDaemon. I'm a bit confused about this function "loadbalance" and "roundrobin". In loadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?() manual page" href="https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query= is written loadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?&sektion=&manpath=freebsd-release-ports"> is written loadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?()(4) manual page" href="https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=laggloadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?() manual page" href="https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query= is written loadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?&sektion=&manpath=freebsd-release-ports"> is written loadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?()&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports">laggloadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?() manual page" href="https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query= is written loadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?&sektion=&manpath=freebsd-release-ports"> is written loadbalance = 'Balances outgoing traffic across the active ports'. Does loadbalance merge speed of two links isp or just balance traffic?()(4)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2011)

It's explained in more detail in the handbook: 31.6 Link Aggregation and Failover


----------

